# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف

## محمد السيد

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
 و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين 
 إخواني و أخواتي 
 نتقدم لكم بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف بأحر التهاني و أطيب الأماني
 راجين من الله العلي القدير أن يهدينا إلى هدي نبيه صلوات الله عليه و  سلامه و أن يبلغنا شفاعة الحبيب المصطفى سيدنا محمد ابن عبد الله صلى الله  عليه و سلم
 فتح الله عليكم أبواب رحمته و غفر لكم ما تقدم و ما تأخر  من ذنوبكم و جعلكم خير ناصرين لدين الحق و الايمان و خير منتصرين بإذن خير  ناصر منتصر الله جل جلاله
 متعكم الله بالصحة و العافية و بارك في سعيكم و تقبل دعواتكم و صلواتكم 
 آمين رب العالمين

----------


## mohamed73

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد افضل خلق الله 
كل سنة والامة الاسلامية والعربية بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كل سنة والامة الاسلامية والعربية بالخير*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد 
فعلا ذكرى غالية على قلوبنا 
لاشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

علييه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## امير الصمت

كل سنة و جميع الامة الاسلامية والعربية بالف خير

----------


## zeadzo81

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ighdriss

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ستارالعراق

اللهم صلي على محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطا هرين

----------

